# Budgie poop



## Sav (Oct 9, 2016)

Seemingly overnight my budgies urine turned yellow? Never seen this before anyone have any ideas what it could be?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take the time to review the information in these links:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html*


----------



## Sav (Oct 9, 2016)

Everything I've read says liver disease for yellow urine but I couldn't see how as my bird is only 4 months old or so. What do you think after lookin at the picture I posted? I just changed the paper in the cage so I can monitor the dropping better he's gone a couple times seems the yellow is becoming less and less


----------



## Mai (Mar 30, 2016)

Sav said:


> Everything I've read says liver disease for yellow urine but I couldn't see how as my bird is only 4 months old or so. What do you think after lookin at the picture I posted? I just changed the paper in the cage so I can monitor the dropping better he's gone a couple times seems the yellow is becoming less and less


It could be due to the newspaper, I like to use just white paper towels. It doesn't give a distortion of their droppings. Do you use seed with any dyed pieces? Just to er on the safe side, I would recommend taking a trip to your nearest avian vet, sooner rather thanlater.

Sent from my LG-K428 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you been giving your budgie different foods the past few days? 
You didn't indicate how long you've had this budgie...
did you just get him? Stress can cause changes in the bird's droppings.
We need as much information as possible in order to give you the best guidance. However, there is no way we can give you an accurate diagnosis of your bird's possible problems by looking at a picture.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.

When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

I'm wishing you and your little fellow all the best.
Please be sure to update us on his condition after you've taken him to an Avian Vet.*


----------

